# LTP Takes on Knight Models



## LTP

*Marvel Models *

Hey there everyone. So i am a mega marvel fan i love the background the stories and everything about the characters. I also love painting and modelling so you can probably imagine my Mega happy dance when i saw these models. For most of you in the states you probably know about these but i have never seen them before especially not on any forums. 

I thought i would share these with you lovely people....














































The finish and details on these guys are just fantastic they are 70mm. Im scared to paint them lol in case i mess it up. Anyway thanks for looking and letting me share.

:bye:


----------



## odinsgrandson

Those are some nice- detailed minis. Sure, they're 70mm, but they're still pretty good looking for that scale.

The optional torso for Wolverine is nice. I'm surprised that they made such a large bit swappable.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Me wants a Wolverine!


----------



## Arkle

Awesome  I'd love a silver surfer!! And you wouldn't even have to paint it


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I've seen some of those before, they are really nice.

Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## theoncomingstorm

please tell where you got them, and do they have an Iron Man? i have been a massive Iron Man fan before the films so i'd love to paint and own a model of it, plus captain america = win


----------



## Varakir

Those are awesome.....i'm incomprehensibly jealous. Which comics do you read?

also - numbered questions.

1. Where did you get them from? 

2. and is there a deadpool?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

Main Store appers to be here: http://www.knightmodels.com/marvel1_ing.html

No Deadpool 

Iron Man sold out - double


----------



## countchocula86

Silly complaint, I know, but I dont like Wolverines model. I guess because I grew up with the cartoon show, I want the cagey Canadian runt I know and love! A nice squat little pose, in the costume, teeth bared!

Still pretty damn nice stuff!


----------



## LTP

I got them off ebay. Iron man is sold out EVERYWHERE!! its annoying because the model is stunning but because of the new movie theres a hype. 

my fav comics are x men or anything with emma frost in lol. I also like captain america and iron man. The civil war series was brill. 

Im getting a storm model and a duel of wolverine in his costume vs sabertooth but it costs a bit so its a next month wage thing lol. 

Im gonna finish my IG command squad before i even think about touching these, i want to do the models justice.


----------



## Varakir

LTP said:


> my fav comics are x men or anything with emma frost in lol. I also like captain america and iron man. The civil war series was brill.


Have you read the Grant Morrisson/Joss Whedon run on x-men? If not there's all kinds of Emma Frost awesome in there.

Thanks for link. The models on the site are fantastic, awesome detail and great poses. Bit dissapointed with some of the character choices though.

No Deadpool
No Spidey (how the hell is there no spidey?)
No Nightcrawler
No Daredevil
No Elektra

Who in their right mind wants a Carol Danvers miniature??


----------



## LTP

i know right? I tell you if they did an Emma one i might actually die lol. Ive read all the joss ones there my favourite series. Im a big fan of the art work too. 

I think they should of done spidey, Iron man and wolverine are no brainers because of the movies. Capt. america is just a legend so thats obvious. They should do an x men series with all of them but i like the gambit model. Don t see how they can do venom but not spiderman? 

However it does say that it is the first series of marvel so maybe they will be producing more?


----------



## moo

Well to be fair i've been following Knight Models since they've started and they have been releasing lots of new models. They will be making more im sure of it, they have been concentrating alot on the star wars stuff too. For those who are more interested:
http://www.knightmodels.com/inicio_ing.html
They are really friendly and open to any questions you have, Im pretty certain you could get the iron man model there too.

The iron man model is fantastic, i have one at home. I actually got the Venom one too and was surprised to find it in resin. The detailing on these minis are fantastic and i do recommend them for the serious painters and collectors, they are a tad on the pricy side.

Oh and if you want to keep an eye out on their work bench stuff this blog is pretty good:
http://spanishminiatures.blogspot.com/


----------



## LTP

Awesome i will be following that. Moo feel free to post pics up of your models if you like. 

The price is at first quite shocking until it comes through the post and you see inside that box then its worth every penny lol. They are very nice models.


----------



## moo

Mine aren't painted yet  and i left them in the UK whilst i work abroad so i won't be able to admire them for another 3 months.


----------



## bitsandkits

this is one of those threads i wish i had not looked at because now i have to buy loads of models that up until a few minutes ago i only imagined existed....bugger..


----------



## LTP

lol i was exactly the same sorry dude...

Moo thats rubbish but cant be helped i suppose. Im not lookin forward to going on tour, 4 months without painting lol im gonna get withdrawal.


----------



## bitsandkits

the star wars ones have me hooked


----------



## Varakir

bitsandkits said:


> this is one of those threads i wish i had not looked at because now i have to buy loads of models that up until a few minutes ago i only imagined existed....bugger..


Indeed. Whilst i am dissapointed some of my favourite characters have yet to be made, there's no way i can throw down £200 on 5 minis, at least not all at once......

The star wars ones are wicked, i have plenty of mates who are star wars fans so i can use that as an excuse to paint them and give them as birthday presents. Is that wrong?


----------



## kungfoomasta

please tell me they have hulk!!!! just finished world war hulk and I'm lovin him at the moment


----------



## NerdyOgre254

There needs to be a Punisher model, preferably from the MAX run - bugger me that made him awesome.


----------



## moo

They have released a punisher model, but im not sure what the "MAX run" punisher is, but this one is still really nice. 









This and Iron man were their first model releases.


----------



## humakt

bitsandkits said:


> the star wars ones have me hooked


Have to agree with you there. I may get the 70mm Darth Maul. The most wasted Star wars character ever.


----------



## Calamari

humakt said:


> Have to agree with you there. I may get the 70mm Darth Maul. The most wasted Star wars character ever.


He did get pwnd like a tattooed little bitch. The whole of Phantom Menace was pretty damn fail in any case.

Still I wouldn't mind getting one or two of those models when my painting is a bit better to do them justice, it would make a nice change to paint in a different scale.


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone. So today the postman came and gave me a lovely new model. This month i decided to get one of the ladies . so here is storm:




























Great models. Looks like its gonna be a bitch to put together. Enjoy

:bye:

P.s check out my website clicky below


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. Sorry its been ages since i have updated this. I promise to start painting these models soon (after i finish the reaver titan probably) but in the mean time im just going to keep on buying them lol. Here are the 3 new releases from Knight models i got these on a special release price for all 3:

Iron Man MK1



















Magneto:



















Pheonix:




























As you can see they have started making some of the model parts out of resin. This should make them alot easier to assemble hopefully. 

Cheers

:bye:


----------



## Loki1416

Growing up I used to collect the crap outa comics. Mostly special editions and #1's. Still have every single one of them as they are hard to sell at the best of times. Decided to try a few comic stores and those morons thought I was dumb enough to sell them for what came out to be about 15 cents each. Sorry, not selling 800 comics for 15 cents each! Especially after doing my homework and knowing their "worth" (Said worth like that cause something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it). 
Anyhow, back on topic, I love those mini's! Those would be a blast to paint! With your painting skills, I cant wait to see them finished LTP!


----------



## LTP

Loki1416 said:


> Growing up I used to collect the crap outa comics. Mostly special editions and #1's. Still have every single one of them as they are hard to sell at the best of times. Decided to try a few comic stores and those morons thought I was dumb enough to sell them for what came out to be about 15 cents each. Sorry, not selling 800 comics for 15 cents each! Especially after doing my homework and knowing their "worth" (Said worth like that cause something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it).
> Anyhow, back on topic, I love those mini's! Those would be a blast to paint! With your painting skills, I cant wait to see them finished LTP!


Mate that sucks why do they think we are so stupid lol. I wanted to collect comics but there are so many! so i signed up to marvels digital comic reader instead its Awesome! 

Neither can i lol. They are cool arn't they i think im going to have to buy some more *goes on ebay* ... :shok:


----------



## Loki1416

LoL. Only if you can find/out bid meh! 

Way I see it, my son is now 9, so atleast I can pass them on to him. Who knows, might have something in there worth mega bucks one day and he can get a good deal.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

So; It may be worth mentioning that all these minis are in LTD runs, thus the one mini I want [current Iron Man] I now cannot get.

With these, if you want it, you need to get it asap. Thus I shall try and keep my eyes open for an alternative current Iron man or a Deadpool [love deadpool, back in the day he was IMO the single best Marve comic [Until Ultimate Avengers by Hitch.]


----------



## ClassyRaptor

lol when you gunna paint em?


----------



## Gareth

Yeah you need to get these painted and posted on here.


----------



## Varakir

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Thus I shall try and keep my eyes open for an alternative current Iron man or a Deadpool [love deadpool, back in the day he was IMO the single best Marve comic [Until Ultimate Avengers by Hitch.]


There really is a surprisingly vast love for deadpool on heresy, alas it warms my heart :biggrin:

I love that magneto sculpt, it's probably my favourite piece along with storm and the iron man sculpts. 

The phoenix one looks a little strange, but it's probably because the palette they've used is a little too bland for my tastes.

Every time this thread is updated i am getting the urge to buy things....


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> lol when you gunna paint em?





> I promise to start painting these models soon (after i finish the reaver titan probably) but in the mean time im just going to keep on buying them lol


Lol. 

I love the first iron man model i think i might go and robb moo's hehe. (waits for comment) 

I think i will get the gambit one next as i love the x men and hope they eventually do more of them, spidey would be good too. 

Sorry for making you all want stuff haha.


----------



## moo

LTP said:


> Lol.
> 
> I love the first iron man model i think i might go and robb moo's hehe. (waits for comment)
> 
> I think i will get the gambit one next as i love the x men and hope they eventually do more of them, spidey would be good too.
> 
> Sorry for making you all want stuff haha.



You make me a sad panda :no: now i have to go check my safe location guarded by robots and lasers for my model 

I actually want them to really do a spidey model too, i already have the venom one


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> You make me a sad panda :no: now i have to go check my safe location guarded by robots and lasers for my model
> 
> I actually want them to really do a spidey model too, i already have the venom one


Aww please dont be a sad panda i promise i wont steal from you lol. 

I dont know wether to get the venom one, but i would like emma frost :shok: or mystique


----------



## moo

lol sounds like you really need their whole marvel collection


----------



## STATIC

Thank you LTP!!!!
I'm getting me a Gambit!!


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> lol sounds like you really need their whole marvel collection


lol i dont neeeed them i just really really want them


----------



## Varakir

Bowen recently released 2 quite nice Emma Statues which would make for good mini sculpts.

They are much better than any other Emma statues released, but i think there is still a little room for improvement.




















I really would like to see spidey too, but when there is no spidey yet, what chance do deadpool and nightcrawler have


----------



## LTP

Varakir said:


> Bowen recently released 2 quite nice Emma Statues which would make for good mini sculpts.
> 
> They are much better than any other Emma statues released, but i think there is still a little room for improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really would like to see spidey too, but when there is no spidey yet, what chance do deadpool and nightcrawler have



ooooooo :shok: *drools*....me .....wants.....

I needed a little break from the reaver and cap was just sitting there and i couldnt help it so this is my new side project....



Had to do some gap filling on this one which was annoying but i left it whilst i went to drive all day im my big truck lol (doing a driving course) and when i got back it had set. 




























Ok so this is as you are probably aware caps ass so please no crude jokes about filling in......oops 










On to the painting!!



















done the basic colour assignment to help me paintnd gonna work from there.

Cheers guys  

:bye:


----------



## LTP

No love??  

Lol well here is an update anyhow..

I have built up most of the main colours and applied nearly all the initial washes. 

I also started on the Face. 














































 

:bye:


----------



## humakt

You know that pose looks very camp.

You can almost hear him saying 'oooh, chase me, Im Captain America' 

Start to look good LTP.


----------



## LTP

humakt said:


> You know that pose looks very camp.
> 
> You can almost hear him saying 'oooh, chase me, Im Captain America'
> 
> Start to look good LTP.


Lol ! well he is a good old camp marvel charactor lol. 

*chases cap*


----------



## BearsofLeon

Awesome painting. 

The Phoenix is Jean Grey's other personality correct?


----------



## LTP

BearsofLeon said:


> Awesome painting.
> 
> The Phoenix is Jean Grey's other personality correct?


Well not so much personality as "crazy other entity that possesses people and tries to destroy the world"

And cheers


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Ah HA! The voices prevailed did they LTP. Reminds me of a certain picture I once saw 










It's looking good so far, I'm sure the finished product will be up to your usual high standard.

And don't leave Sexy Legs for to long she'll get lonely :laugh:

Grish


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Ah HA! The voices prevailed did they LTP. Reminds me of a certain picture I once saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking good so far, I'm sure the finished product will be up to your usual high standard.
> 
> And don't leave Sexy Legs for to long she'll get lonely :laugh:
> 
> Grish


hahaha! XD.

To which sexy legs are you referring Grish? . Oh Titan sexy legs ....

Damn you all on heresy chat for been influential!!! lol I blame you Grish for encouraging me.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

LTP said:


> hahaha! XD.
> 
> To which sexy legs are you referring Grish? . Oh Titan sexy legs ....
> 
> Damn you all on heresy chat for been influential!!! lol I blame you Grish for encouraging me.


Me? :angel:

Clearly you are mistaken, it -was- the voices...


----------



## BearsofLeon

Hahaha, and as the Phoenix, does Jean Grey still recognize Scott? Or does she go Blood Angels Black Rage on them asses?


----------



## LTP

BearsofLeon said:


> Hahaha, and as the Phoenix, does Jean Grey still recognize Scott? Or does she go Blood Angels Black Rage on them asses?


Yeah pretty much. She can sometimes break through as Jean Gray and speak to him but otherwise Black rage FTW!


----------



## Varakir

humakt said:


> You know that pose looks very camp.
> 
> You can almost hear him saying 'oooh, chase me, Im Captain America'


I can't see the campness at all! All i see is a very angry cap shouting "You can take my arm, but you'll never take my freedom!!"


Anyway, paint is looking good so far, really can't wait to see one of these painted up :victory:


----------



## LTP

Hey guys! Sorry for not updating for a while I had a "small" project on the go.... 

Anyways. Here is some more of Captain America.
































































I have nearly finished the blue and the red. And then i am going to move onto the white and finishe with the flesh plus the extra bits. I presume the sheild will be a pain to do to get the lighting correct. 

Bye for now! 
*
LTP*

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Gosh darn it LTP, no wonder my ISP crashed, that is one fiiiiiine booty :laugh:

Looking good, as usual, can't wait to see how he progresses.

Grish


----------



## LTP

Woo hey. So i finally picked up a paintbrush again and made some moar progress on Cap. 




























Thats all for now. I hope to get him finished this week


----------



## forkmaster

Oh how intruiging, will be waiting for the results! Awesme. Love Marvels.


----------



## LTP

Hello again. I decided to just go for it and finish Captain America tonight . 

So here are the pics...














































I now have the following models to paint:

Magneto
Wolverine
Iron man Limited edition
Iron man MKII
Storm
DR.Doom
Thor
Pheonix

I hope to get these done as side projects to my main armies. They are awesome models to paint.


----------



## Varakir

oh cap you sexy bastard *swoon*

Awesome job as usual LTP :victory:

I like the slightly darker scheme you've gone with, particularly the red. The highlighting on the scarlet is spot on. The eyes are suffering a bit in the pictures, but i suspect that is due to the pictures themselves rather than the model.

Anywho, i hate to say this after you've just finished the first one...but i can't wait to see the rest :wink:

p.s just noticed they have finally added a spiderman sculpt...still gonna hold out for deadpool though ...


----------



## aquatic_foible

Varakir said:


> I like the slightly darker scheme you've gone with, particularly the red. The highlighting on the scarlet is spot on.


was thinking the same thing, excellent job all round! have yet more rep :grin:

by the way, i don't suppose if you know of the existence of an equivalent DCU range - would love to paint me some Bats statues!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone.. Long time no post in this thread. Just thought I would update with some pics of the new models I have bought.

Iron man Ltd edition



















Thor



















Dare devil




























Dr doom


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Awesome, looking forward to seeing these painted up!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

That's awesome. I'm looking now. I'd love to offer you the chance to paint one of these chaps up for you. If you're interested check out my website and drop me a message.

All the best.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

Woops my bad I now see you've starting a fantastic job of painting them.


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. Long time no post. I have been away on op tour so i couldnt paint for the last 5 months hence me not posting for a while. 

So Captain America is all finished. Next up is Daredevil.

Here is the kit undercoated and partially assembled:










Hopefully more updates tomorrow 

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

ooh looks cool LTP, can't wait to see him with some real colour on him


----------



## Midge913

Captain America looks fantastic LTP!!!! I am looking forward to seeing what you do with Dare Devil.


----------



## Asamodai

Daredevil is my favourite Marvel character and one I think doesn't get the attention he deserves. Looking forward to seeing your rendition.


----------



## Lubacca

I've never seen these before and I'm incredibly envious, you lucky bastard!


----------



## LTP

Lol cheers guys. Daredevil is one of my favourite. I'm gona go for a darker paint job on him. 

Lol they are made by knight models.. 

(I prefer lucky bitch lol  haha)


----------



## Varakir

welcome back LTP :victory:

Looking forward to seeing Matty Murdock finished.

I notice knight still don't have a Deadpool 

(several wolverines and spidermen though!)


----------



## DijnsK

those are expencive!! shame, because i love some of those models


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Would I be right in thinking that the statue he's sitting on is resin? It looks like that in the photos of them in the tin. Seems a bit odd if so, putting a metal figure on a resin base. Is it a bit top heavy?

Kudos on the captain as well.


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone ! It's been a while since I last posted on here but progress has slowly been made since I got back. Here is daredevil so far.

Did the base today and I have managed to add most of the bottom layers of the red so far. 





































He is still wip. There is some more blending to do and the statue is no way near finished. 

I'm excited to start more of my marvel models as I have quite a few now (about 14) and I have just purchased some of the star wars ones which look awesome. 

That's all for now !!

:bye: 

LTP


----------



## docgeo

LTP said:


> Lol cheers guys. Daredevil is one of my favourite. I'm gona go for a darker paint job on him.
> 
> Lol they are made by knight models..
> 
> (I prefer lucky bitch lol  haha)


Hey LTP,
I went to the link and the models are amazing....the Red Skull one with the attack dogs and the 30mm set of 5 stormtroopers. I have a stupid question about the pricing....what is 25,34 for the stormtroopers mean and do they come as one piece or is each trooper in multi pieces? That is if you know...lol...thanks.

Doc


----------



## Midge913

Daredevil is looking awesome LTP! Wonderful work on the red so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I love the Marvel models, and you are doing them serious justice LTP. Have some well deserved rep.


----------



## kickboxerdog

i love this model from them
http://www.knightmodels.com/product.php?id_product=4


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> Hey LTP,
> I went to the link and the models are amazing....the Red Skull one with the attack dogs and the 30mm set of 5 stormtroopers. I have a stupid question about the pricing....what is 25,34 for the stormtroopers mean and do they come as one piece or is each trooper in multi pieces? That is if you know...lol...thanks.
> 
> Doc


Yeah I love the models from these guys . I have 2 Red skull models (ordered 2 by accident) and will be painting him eventually. The prices are in euros but you can also get them through void models on ebay (who work with knight models) The stormtroopers come in one piece as far as i am aware but I will let you know for certain once my star wars models come through. 



Midge913 said:


> Daredevil is looking awesome LTP! Wonderful work on the red so far.


Thankyou very much dude  Red is a pain but its getting there haha.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I love the Marvel models, and you are doing them serious justice LTP. Have some well deserved rep.


Thankyou ! I always like rep lol. I shall keep updates coming at the weekend so you can see the rest 



kickboxerdog said:


> i love this model from them
> http://www.knightmodels.com/product.php?id_product=4


I have this one. I shall be painting iron man next  so look forward to that.


----------



## bitsandkits

i just wondered into this thread as i like marvel and discovered Knight models do 71mm star wars models .....i may have to buy them ....all of them....so pretty..


----------



## LTP

bitsandkits said:


> i just wondered into this thread as i like marvel and discovered Knight models do 71mm star wars models .....i may have to buy them ....all of them....so pretty..


HAha indeed they do and I shall be starting another thread soon with Star wars models  Im sure you will like that one B&K


----------



## LTP

Decided to give in and get some star wars models too! Lol . 











30mm Han solo and Luke Skywalker























































70mm Range Boba Fett



















I will be posting all the Star Wars models I get on this Thread and Also posting the WIP's too so look forward to more painted minis lol. 

LTP

:bye:


----------



## docgeo

I was checking those out after reading your marvel thread...they look great and I can't wait to see them completed. Star Wars is my favorite universe setting. They are 30mm how do they look with some 40K minis? Would to work together if there was one I wanted to incorporate into 40K?

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## LTP

More Models!!! lol

Cyclops 70mm




























Red Skull 70mm (way to many pieces haha)



















Wolverine Close ups 70mm



















Thor 70mm










New Captain America Model 70mm ( I swear the body is exactly the same as the other one ?)










So I have decided to make collecting these and the Star Wars series my new hobby. I have been Selling some of my trading card collections off and I need to get rid of my Tau and some of the money from that will be going into getting some more of these guys 

When i return home next weekend there will be more painting of Daredevil so expect and update sometime next week. (If work doenst send me away again for the fun of it -_- lol)

enjoy!! 

LTP


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> I was checking those out after reading your marvel thread...they look great and I can't wait to see them completed. Star Wars is my favorite universe setting. They are 30mm how do they look with some 40K minis? Would to work together if there was one I wanted to incorporate into 40K?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doc


They are a little bit smaller but you could probably use them somehow as counts as. I will take some pics next to 40 models next week when i get home so you can compare. I don't see why it can't be done .

Oh and in reference to your question about the Stormtroopers set I am waiting on a reply about how the models come. I will let you know once I do .


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

the 30mm look amazing I've been looking for some decent star wars minis for months, the old WotC range just don't cut it really, cheap flex-plastic and even cheaper paint job... 

gonna have to try and pick some of these up as soon as.


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. No love? ... 

Well here is daredevil all finished. 

The model is not one of my favourites to be honest but it was relatively easy and quick to paint. I tried a worn, mouldy effect on the statue and I'm happy with it. Here are the pictures!


















































































Don't know who to paint next. any suggestions?


----------



## docgeo

The new Red Skull model....it is very nice looking and will go with cap!


Doc


----------



## Midge913

Missed the update with all the new models LTP!! cant wait to see red skull. 

Daredevil is looking good, great reds. My only gripe is that the joint between the head and the body is really obvious, especially from the right side. Don't know what to do about it, but it detracts from the overall awesomeness of the piece. 

Cracking work as always.


----------



## LTP

HEllo! 

Here is Han Solo... 30mm is a pain to paint lol. Absolutely tiny but i think i did it justice. Got a couple of touch ups to do but I'm happy with it. 



















 Luke Skywalker next!. Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## docgeo

excellent work...I always love your painting. You did that fairly fast and I cant wait to see Luke and Fett.


Doc


----------



## Rhino 88

"Who's scruffy looking.......?" well done, nice job ! cant wait to see the rest..


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I was hoping you'd start a thread for some star wards stuff :biggrin:

In terms of solo, I think he's a little _too_ "scruffy" looking. I thinking it would look better if you brought the shirt back up for a solid cream colour and touch up the edge highlights on the black jacket, at the moment it almost looks drybrushed.

I'm really looking forward to what you do with these


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice looking model LTP. Han Solo is one of my all-time favorite SciFi characters, and I still want the Falcon as my own personal inter-stellar RV. Thanks for brining something new and cool to Heresy.


----------



## Doelago

Wow! Awesome! I would be getting some of those, but I dont think my painting skills would do them justice, so I think I will stick to Space Marines. :wink: 

Great job on Mr.Solo.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work on Solo LTP! I am gonna have to disagree with Reaper on the shirt, I love it just the way it is.


----------



## o0benweekes0o

i also have to disagree with reaper....love the shirt as it is....nobody looks clean in star wars


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> The new Red Skull model....it is very nice looking and will go with cap!
> 
> 
> Doc


Indeed. I think i will paint him next 



Midge913 said:


> Missed the update with all the new models LTP!! cant wait to see red skull.
> 
> Daredevil is looking good, great reds. My only gripe is that the joint between the head and the body is really obvious, especially from the right side. Don't know what to do about it, but it detracts from the overall awesomeness of the piece.
> 
> Cracking work as always.


Yeah that annoys me lol. Im gonna have to do something about it. Thanks for the comments dude  

Speaking of Red Skull I am selling a spare model i have here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1150896#post1150896

 I wil be starting on Red Skull next week.


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> excellent work...I always love your painting. You did that fairly fast and I cant wait to see Luke and Fett.
> 
> 
> Doc


Thankyou Doc  




Rhino 88 said:


> "Who's scruffy looking.......?" well done, nice job ! cant wait to see the rest..


Thankyou very much 



imm0rtal reaper said:


> I was hoping you'd start a thread for some star wards stuff :biggrin:
> 
> In terms of solo, I think he's a little _too_ "scruffy" looking. I thinking it would look better if you brought the shirt back up for a solid cream colour and touch up the edge highlights on the black jacket, at the moment it almost looks drybrushed.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to what you do with these


Lol lets be honest, it was only a matter of time until i gave in and bought them haha. I know what you mean i shall have to touch up the jacket. The shirt is supposed to be "gritty". Cheers for the feedback dude 




KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice looking model LTP. Han Solo is one of my all-time favorite SciFi characters, and I still want the Falcon as my own personal inter-stellar RV. Thanks for brining something new and cool to Heresy.


Thankyou. He is one of mine too. He is witty and blunt, like me haha. I always try and bring something new  



Doelago said:


> Wow! Awesome! I would be getting some of those, but I dont think my painting skills would do them justice, so I think I will stick to Space Marines. :wink:
> 
> Great job on Mr.Solo.


Lol they cost a lot. but they are worth it even to keep until your skills improve. They look awesome in the display cabinet. 



Midge913 said:


> Very nice work on Solo LTP! I am gonna have to disagree with Reaper on the shirt, I love it just the way it is.


Cheers Midge . 



o0benweekes0o said:


> i also have to disagree with reaper....love the shirt as it is....nobody looks clean in star wars


Lol thankyou dude. 

Thanks for the rep and the comments everyone . I havnt been able to paint this weekend as i got taken away for the weekend by the other half for an early birthday present. The painting will resume tomorrow . Luke is next then I'm going to start building Boba whilst I work on Red Skull. 

Look forward to more and keep the feedback coming as it keeps me motivated  

Cheers

LTP

:bye:


----------



## LTP

update? .... Oh go on then 









































































Still Very WIP... More soon  

:bye:


----------



## Rhino 88

LTP ...amazing as always...! 

(Can you do maybe Wolverine after PLEASE,PLEASE or should i say Logan?)

If you do i will upload and show the world, me as Logan, Halloween outfit...(i did win !)

Keep it up, but dont rush !

Rhino


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Daredevil looks good LTP. nice work.

Red Skull is looking to be coming along nicely as well. Keep it up.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

can I steal that Thor model? xD


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> ...the joint between the head and the body is really obvious....


It is hard to tell without holding the model, however (depending on how it follows the neck) you might be able to highlight it up so it looks like two pieces of costume meet.


----------



## docgeo

The Red Skull's head is just amazing!!! I can't wait to see it complete. I just really love you painting.


Doc


----------



## Midge913

docgeo said:


> The Red Skull's head is just amazing!!! I can't wait to see it complete. I just really love you painting.
> 
> 
> Doc


This. I love the depth of color you have achieved in the red of the skin. can't wait to see this guy completed. At some point I am going to have to pull myself away from GW to get me some of these models, they are fantastic.


----------



## LTP

Rhino 88 said:


> LTP ...amazing as always...!
> 
> (Can you do maybe Wolverine after PLEASE,PLEASE or should i say Logan?)
> 
> If you do i will upload and show the world, me as Logan, Halloween outfit...(i did win !)
> 
> Keep it up, but dont rush !
> 
> Rhino


Lol I will be painting some 40k after this one to give me a break then i shall be deciding what next so if anyone has suggestions of which one to paint next...

Thankyou 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Daredevil looks good LTP. nice work.
> 
> Red Skull is looking to be coming along nicely as well. Keep it up.


Heya Grish . Thankyou buddy  always love a comment from my aussie BFF haha  



KhainiteAssassin said:


> can I steal that Thor model? xD


Ill make you a deal, if you can somehow manage to get passed armed guards on my military base, figure out which room is mine and steal the model then you may have it haha. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is hard to tell without holding the model, however (depending on how it follows the neck) you might be able to highlight it up so it looks like two pieces of costume meet.


I have now sorted this out with the aid of liquid GS . Thankyou for your help anyways DTH  



docgeo said:


> The Red Skull's head is just amazing!!! I can't wait to see it complete. I just really love you painting.
> 
> 
> Doc


Thanks Doc  



Midge913 said:


> This. I love the depth of color you have achieved in the red of the skin. can't wait to see this guy completed. At some point I am going to have to pull myself away from GW to get me some of these models, they are fantastic.


Thankyou Midge. Well here is something you might like then ... .  

I havnt had internets for like 2 days so i havnt been able to update but that left me to paint more... 














































I used a blue glaze on the jacket to add a "shine" to it to imitate a leather look. I think it turned out great. Im used to the black shading from painting my SM's So that didn't take too long but i still took my time. 

So far I think I have put about 7 hours into this guy. One Dog is done now and i will hopefully be finishing the model tomorrow so I can get more pics and post


----------



## Midge913

For a predominately black model you have done a magnificent job bringing out the various areas of texture. Wonderful work on that one LTP!


----------



## Rhino 88

yes.....top notch ltp


----------



## docgeo

Your technique with the mostly dark colors is epic and really makes the Red Skull look alive. I wish I had part of your talent......hey we in the US Army are hiring...lol...interested??

Doc


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Red Skull turned out great LTP. The cloth and leather look great, the head is fantastic. Excellant work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

An excellent Red Skull.

Although the pose does look a a touch like he is about to start singing "Putting on the Ritz".


----------



## docgeo

Dave T Hobbit said:


> An excellent Red Skull.
> 
> Although the pose does look a a touch like he is about to start singing "Putting on the Ritz".


That was so funny and caught me off guard that I spit soda out my nose...lol. Seriously it will look complete once the hounds are added.

Doc


----------



## LTP

Midge913 said:


> For a predominately black model you have done a magnificent job bringing out the various areas of texture. Wonderful work on that one LTP!


Thank you very much !  



Rhino 88 said:


> yes.....top notch ltp


Cheers mate 



docgeo said:


> Your technique with the mostly dark colors is epic and really makes the Red Skull look alive. I wish I had part of your talent......hey we in the US Army are hiring...lol...interested??
> 
> Doc


Thank you. Haha no thanks, unless there is a job in painting models lol.



KjellThorngaard said:


> Red Skull turned out great LTP. The cloth and leather look great, the head is fantastic. Excellant work!


Thankyounvery uh. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> An excellent Red Skull.
> 
> Although the pose does look a a touch like he is about to start singing "Putting on the Ritz".


Hahahaha oh man. He isn't finished just yet. Thanks dth.





































One hound done! Lol I was going to finish it but I don't wanna rush. I'll be finishing him on Monday hopefully. 

 cheers for the rep and comments!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good highlighting on the dog.

He looks less musical now; I do slightly miss the prospect of a supervillain opera.


----------



## docgeo

Will the piece need additional support once it is complete...I only ask because of the pot of wash apparently supporting it.


Doc


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> Will the piece need additional support once it is complete...I only ask because of the pot of wash apparently supporting it.
> 
> 
> Doc



No I just put that there for extra support at the moment. Once both the dogs are on then it will even out the weight  

Cheers guys!!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Looking awesome there LTP


----------



## Djinn24

Looking really nice, I have always wanted to try some larger models. One day I will grab me an inquisitor scale eldar or something.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work on the puppy. Love the browns.


----------



## docgeo

How do you hold your pieces while you paint. ie...do you a fix it to a pot of paint....or a vise...etc. You technique is so clean and perfect and I am just curious because I can't keep incidental movements from happening.


Doc


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Looking awesome there LTP


Why thank you grish  



djinn24 said:


> Looking really nice, I have always wanted to try some larger models. One day I will grab me an inquisitor scale eldar or something.


They are fun to paint. Its challenging as you can see mistakes more with larger models. 




Midge913 said:


> Nice work on the puppy. Love the browns.


Thanks Midge 



docgeo said:


> How do you hold your pieces while you paint. ie...do you a fix it to a pot of paint....or a vise...etc. You technique is so clean and perfect and I am just curious because I can't keep incidental movements from happening.
> 
> 
> Doc


Well... With these larger models I tend to hold the unpainted areas and then when i need to get to a tricky bit I fix it to the base or something else to hand to secure it. With the smaller models i just hold the base. 

HEre is Red Skull finished! 























































All done lol. Now to decide what to move onto next! PRobably some 40k then back onto these, let me know if you have any suggestions! 

:bye:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

LTP said:


> All done lol. Now to decide what to move onto next! PRobably some 40k then back onto these, let me know if you have any suggestions!
> 
> :bye:


Looking very nice! Loving the blacks.

As for suggestions, can we have a list of what marvel models you currently own but haven't painted?


----------



## LTP

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looking very nice! Loving the blacks.
> 
> As for suggestions, can we have a list of what marvel models you currently own but haven't painted?


Indeed you can.. 

Iron Man Special Edition
Iron Man MK 1
Captain America (2)
Dr. Doom
Cyclops
Magneto
Pheonix
Storm
Wolverine 
Thor 2

Cheers


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Well, it has to be special edition iron man. I think it's one of the nicest models I've ever seen


----------



## Midge913

Fantastic work LTP!!! Your little collection of these guys is really starting to look quite impressive. 

I am with Reaper on the special edition Iron Man. Either that or Thor who is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Varakir

Definitely Thor and Iron man, round out the Avengers before the movie comes out :victory:

Red skull and daredevil both look amazing, very envious of your blacks.

Just checked the site to see if there is a deadpool figure yet, and no, no there isn't. There is a moon knight though.

Seriously. Moon knight. Eurgh :/


----------



## docgeo

Your finished work is wonderful!!! I vote for Phoenix because I have always had a soft spot for Jean Grey. Or your Space Marine Chapter because I really enjoy looking at those mini's also.


Doc


----------



## Rhino 88

I vote wolverine....he is the best x-man...!


----------



## Djinn24

Magneto! That model but something about the dogs skin looks off, at one point it looks to flat, then it looks to shiney. I think I am just going to chalk that one up to pictures killing the effect.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

By the power of Mjolnir it be hammer time!!!!!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. Been a busy few weeks on exercise in California but I have been soaking up the sun and got home yesterday. 

I have just so happened to start painting Boba Fett  

Still very WIP..




























Should hopefully be able to get him finished by the end of the week then back to some 40k me thinks.. enjoy!

LTP


----------



## Boc

You were at Irwin? Sucks there...

Good looking so far on Boba, I'd give recommendations on what to add but 1: you're far better than I at painting anyways and 2: you're probably already tracking haha

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## LTP

Boc said:


> You were at Irwin? Sucks there...
> 
> Good looking so far on Boba, I'd give recommendations on what to add but 1: you're far better than I at painting anyways and 2: you're probably already tracking haha
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


Irwin? Nope We were at El Centro Naval Base. 

Cheers dude  Heres more! 





































Got his backpack, gun barrel, holster and helmet to finish and then thats it.


----------



## Midge913

He's looking great LTP!!! Love the blues in the cloth and that cape thing turned out really well.


----------



## LTP

Midge913 said:


> He's looking great LTP!!! Love the blues in the cloth and that cape thing turned out really well.


Cheers Midge. You'll be glad to see him finished hopefully  























































Very nice model to paint and not to hard to assemble although the base had to be filed to get the feet to sit flush. 

Need to purchase more Star Wars models now so I have more to paint  lol. 

Enjoy!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

That is one kickass Boba Fett!!! Top notch paint job!!


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful finished piece. I really like the subtle highlights on the greens, especially on the jetpack. Well done!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That Boba model rules LTP! I can't even begin the compliments on an extremely well done model. Cool colors, nice highlighting, smooth colors. Nice job.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Threads merged and retitled as requested.


----------



## LTP

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Threads merged and retitled as requested.


Thank you very much


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great work on Boba Fett! This thread has encouraged me to buy some Knight Models. I had a couple on the wants list anyway but seeing yours painted up tempts me even more. 

Which is next? Iron Man? *hinthint*


----------



## LTP

KarnalBloodfist said:


> That is one kickass Boba Fett!!! Top notch paint job!!


Thank you  



Midge913 said:


> Wonderful finished piece. I really like the subtle highlights on the greens, especially on the jetpack. Well done!


Cheers midge!  



KjellThorngaard said:


> That Boba model rules LTP! I can't even begin the compliments on an extremely well done model. Cool colors, nice highlighting, smooth colors. Nice job.


Thank you 



Red Corsairs said:


> Great work on Boba Fett! This thread has encouraged me to buy some Knight Models. I had a couple on the wants list anyway but seeing yours painted up tempts me even more.
> 
> Which is next? Iron Man? *hinthint*


Cheers mate. They are totally worth the money  what are you going to buy? Lol well my gf has first pics for the next one and she wants me to paint Thor so he is next, maybe I'll do iron man after  

Thankyou so much for the comments and the rep guys


----------



## Red Corsairs

LTP said:


> Cheers mate. They are totally worth the money  what are you going to buy? Lol well my gf has first pics for the next one and she wants me to paint Thor so he is next, maybe I'll do iron man after


That Joker you posted earlier is going to be the first purchase. There are also a few Star Wars (large scale and 30mm scale) that I have my eyes on as well as some of the Marvel ones.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

LTP, any chance we could get a scale shot of Solo next to a space marine please? Thinking of picking up some of the 30mm star wars models.


----------



## LTP

imm0rtal reaper said:


> LTP, any chance we could get a scale shot of Solo next to a space marine please? Thinking of picking up some of the 30mm star wars models.


Here you go dude ..










Hope that helps


----------



## shaantitus

Just found this thread and am very impressed. Both with the models themselves and your astounding ability to bring them to life. Wonderous.


----------



## LTP

shaantitus said:


> Just found this thread and am very impressed. Both with the models themselves and your astounding ability to bring them to life. Wonderous.


Cheers dude  

Here's the newest addition. 

Mega excited to get some paint onto this one. And it has purple on it so it's gonna be good!










 looks like a very nice kit to put together.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Looks great LTP. I can't wait to see how this one comes along.


----------



## LTP

Small update on the joker  










Very messy at the mo. just added the base colours. Thought I would show this one in stages so you guys know heat techniques I use. The jacket is hormagaunt purple, purple wash, then leviathan purple over the top.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Are you layering the leviathan purple? If so, to what degree. I struggle with the purples on my daughters Bretonnians. 

I use Vallejos and don't rerally know the conversions off hand.

I've been basecoating heavy violet, Violet ink, layer Royal purple, either ink again or purple GW wash (I forget which), then a 1:1 mix of Hexed Lichen and Squid Pink as a highlight. I think it looks good, but sometime I wonder if it is enoguh definition and build up from base to highlight.


----------



## Deneris

Sorry, LTP, but your pic made me do it...










...Great work on The Joker so far, though!!!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. After dragging out all my knights models boxes after moving house I found that I have way too many and needed to get rid of some lol. I have kept my favourite which is a more manageable amount. 

I found Joker half-painted and had to finish him...







This is left to paint...

-Iron Man ( Mk1, Special editon, bust)
-Thor
-Captain America (mk2)
-Superman
-Boromir
-Gandalf


----------



## Varakir

Amazing work as usual, really great work on the trousers.


----------



## Gothic

I'm jealous cos I've just looked up knight I've just found batman Arkham city miniatures and I can't buy any :'(


----------

